# New tank from old windows?



## trioadastra (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all. I wanted to embark upon the project of building a tank with some old windows I have from a remodel. The problem is, it appears to be pretty thin glass, maybe 2-3 mm. All the calculators and such I can find start out with a large size and 6mm, and seem to be for unbraced tanks. I was planning on bracing mine on the top and bottom, probably like a store bought tank but with cross bars on top and maybe plywood bottom as well. The window size is 24x15, and I wanted maybe 15" deep. I also contemplated doubling up the panes with the storm windows, although that would diminish the view...I have no idea how big I can go, anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

a number of issues present themselves lets look at one at a time some of these can be over come mind you so keep that in mind..

issue 1 - the glass it far to thin even with bracing... a gallon of water weighs about 8.5 pounds and this generates pressure on the glass if you double the glass you may be ok but as you stated this would diminish the view greatly 

issue 2 - when creating your own tank and not using some sort of rim you should use a foam pad under the bottom glass.. if you do not any variation in the wood under the glass will create pressure points and could create a break. 

3 - using old glass can come with a host of issues ... older manufacturers were not to worried about what was in the make up of the glass (lead, iron etc) so dependent on what kind of tank you want and how sensitive your fish are this may not be a good material..


----------



## trioadastra (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. While I was waiting for answers, I finally found a calculator online to determine the glass thickness I would need. Long story short, I am hunting craigslist for free glass instead. So far, I have the front and bottom peices. We will probably just use the window pieces for a lid or something.


----------

